
Show HN: Spin Report — compare news headlines over time - ftio
https://spin.report
======
ftio
This weekend I prototyped something I've wanted to make for a long time. Spin
Report takes a screenshot of six different news sites at the same time every
four hours. (Click one to enlarge, and use your arrow keys to navigate up/down
or left/right.)

Its goal is to apolitically demonstrate differences in political narratives
over time and across different publications, simply by making it easy to view
their headlines at once.

This is an early prototype, but it's already been incredibly interesting for
me and the few friends I've shared it with, despite missing about twenty
features (especially real mobile supprot) I want to add. Are you a real
software engineer? Want to help me take it the next level: spinreport@ft.io.
Thanks for looking!

